# Alcohol and Crohn's



## tharley

Hi, I'm 24 and live near Manchester in England. I have had Crohn's for about 7 years now, and been through 2 lots of surgery. I had felt great for 3 years and recently began to feel ill again! Certain foods and drinks don't seem to directly effect my health, but something is obviously making me ill. 

I love going out and getting on the beers with my mates, but believe that drinking is the cause of the pains and flare ups. 

Do any of you guys drink or limit your alcohol intake?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Roxymusic

Before my latest flare I drank a couple of 16 ounces on a Saturday. Sometimes I'd have a small bout of d the next day. But I have drank good microbrewed beer for years without anything more specific. 

I'm beer free for a couple of months since I have some severe d now. 

I'll have another beer someday. But I'd avoid much more than a taste if you are having issues.


----------



## mnsun

I'm a later 20s male with Crohn's 7 years, one surgery.  I limit my alcohol to beer, for the most part.  I drink mostly bottled pale ales with higher hop content and higher alcohol content (5.5%)--not that I feel this is particularly healthier.  I usually have 4-7 throughout the nights I go out.  I usually limit my drinking to twice a week.  I usually precede/follow up my drinking with lots of water, immediately before/after I go out.

If I drink more than twice a week, or exceed my usual intake (or drink sugary mixers/shots), I think it does effect me, crohnswise.  But usually just the next day.  That's not to say long bouts of continually drinking more than twice a week won't imperceptively worsen my tolerance to food-- I think it does.  I had a couple cramping episodes and a arthritic "flare" in the latter months of this summer into fall, I believe, due to excessive alcohol intake.  (Too many lazy afternoons on the river, drinking all day.)  

For me, I think things can slowly add up and every long once in awhile cause a "flare" for a couple days--excessive alcohol consumption is definitely a contributing factor in that equation.  Other factors include: seasonal changes (from summer to fall), supplement adherence (fish oil/probios/herbs/etc.), caffeine/sugar/white flour intake, stress, lack of sleep, lack of exercise.

I have gone months without drinking and did feel slightly better off because of it, I could eat more questionable foods without a problem.  However, simultaneously during those months, I would adhere to a better regimen of foods, supplements and exercise; so it's hard to say the degree to which moderate drinking (my conception of moderate drinking) effects crohns.  

However, I now have to consider the effects of LDN and alcohol on my liver.  If anyone could point me to some info on that front please post.


----------



## IAmTheWalrus

Alcohol has never really affected me. I guess it's different stokes for different folks so to speak. 

Although one to many "Sex On The Beach" cocktails and I'm like Harry Dunne from Dumb and Dumber when Lloyd spikes his Tea with laxative. 

:O


----------



## tobyjug

Hi, hello and welcome to the forum if you've just joined us. If you search the threads you will find a few items on this very topic.

Like some of the other posters have intimated, for me its all about moderation. I like my alcohol as well but felt that it was affecting my recovery after a minor flare. I gave it a miss for about 6 months and have to say that the abstinence definitely aided my recovery. 

Now we are in the festive season I have started taking a few pints of cider again. So far, so good, no unfavourable re-action but watching what I’m doing. I really don’t think excess is a good idea.

I suppose some of its down to trial and error, but my view is its not worth risking my long term health over.

Not much help I’m afraid but good luck and take care.

tobyjug


----------



## vickyhunter

I've recently come out of a  year long flare up, doing really well on humira (touch wood!) when I started to feel "normal" again I went a bit crazy as I haven't felt properly well in a year and I went on a week long bender aha, went out 5/7 nights in a row. It was probably not the best thing to do, but I just wanted to make the most of feeling well! 

I don't drink at all unless I want to get drunk, which (ignoring the bender hahah) is about once every week/2 weeks. 

My advice would be try not to drink excessively but don't stop yourself having a good time if you want to drink - go for it

Although, that being said, I am a 19 year old uni student, so I'm probably not going to give the most responsible advice!

xxxxx


----------



## SandyM

Hi Tom,

I'd be very careful with drink if your having trouble again. I had been experiencing mild symptoms for about a month or two but after Xmas dinner and drinks at works night out over a week ago I have had lots of pain and discomfort and still do! Definitely had an effect on me anyway. Think I had a few beers and several glasses of red which isn't even that much.

It is Xmas time though and one must indulge now and then, just be careful.

Have a look around the forum as this topic has been discussed a few times.

Take it easy mate and welcome to the forum.


----------



## ChefShazzy

Hey Tom,
When I was flaring, I cut out alcohol completely - it definitely was a trigger for even worse symptoms.  Now that I'm in remission with Humira, I can drink more regularly.  But, for me, 'regularly' is what most people probably call 'occasionally' - maybe twice a month.  

I got really really drunk about a month ago, something I haven't done since diagnosis.  Sure, I was hungover as heck the next day, but no crazy D like the old days.


----------



## KWalker

I can seem to tolerate alcohol pretty well with crohns, although I haven't tried during a flare so I don't know what that's like and I don't like often to begin with. I just seem to go to the bathroom more frequently the next day after drinking a lot, but there's no added pain and it goes away within the day.


----------



## rygon

Try drinking just one typr of drink for the whole night and see how that goes. If you feel bad that night or day after, most prob not the drink for you

I found any ale or whisky to hate my guts (my fav drinks), lager wasnt good either. Vodka and coke neither, but it turn out to be the coke

Now i drink vodka straight (or lemonade) crabbies, or cider. Try not to drink most days, and drinking too much certainly effects me (though its sometimes worth it )


----------



## tharley

hey! Thanks for all the advice. I guess its all about moderation and having the will power to resist sometimes, which at this time of year is extra hard! I'm a primary school teacher and have been craving beer during the last 2 weeks of school! (Stressful term) Best I set myself days where I'm gonna drink and and stick to them!

Thanks again. Great forum. Merry Christmas!


----------



## M2M

My 24 yr old daughter who has crohns; said she can drink occassionally; a beer or two; she said she doesn't exceed that; and she said it hasn't bothered her.  she didn't drink when she was in a flare up; her 1st one b/c the doctor told her she couldn't with the med's that she was on: Entocort and the antibiotics.  I think you have to be careful with meds.  I don't have crohns however when I do indulge in a bit too much wine; I even get the D; so I think food & drinks affect alot of people in different ways; even ones that aren't really diagnosed with anything certain.  
Try to stay safe and be healthy during holidays


----------



## Jessi

Hiya Tom! Welcome to the forum! I'm really glad you've already found answers to your concerns. I'm not a drinker, but I just wanted to chime in and say welcome! Have a great holiday and try and stay healthy! :hug:


----------



## Giambattista

My gut can definitely feel tender or uncomfortable up to a few days after having a few drinks, especially if I ate poorly that night or the next day too. I can't be sure, but I think some heavy drinking has triggered full on flare ups or made me susceptible to a bad food (like too many nuts for me) to cause one. I am thinking of cutting booze out entirely. It feels like more of a risk than its worth, but there are a lot of social pressure to keep with it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## David

Giambattista said:


> Any suggestions?


Don't drink and rise above peer pressure.  Your health is MUCH more important.


----------



## Z_Ghost

I drank way to much for 2 weeks back in 2006 and that is probably why I ended up in the hospital for 5 days.
I stopped drinking all together this year, been 4 months now and it would be nice to have a beer every now and then but it got to the point where even that made my Chron's mad at me and it's been mad for most of this year as it is.
So no drinking for me. :thumbdown:


----------



## simonjking

Hey, found this on a website recently as i had the same thought: 

''Alcohol can interfere with prescription medications. Alcohol can also worsen symptoms of some conditions. Crohn's disease, also known as inflammatory bowel disease or IBD, is one condition sensitive to alcohol consumption. The gastrointestinal lining is sensitive to alcohol consumption. Drinking worsens the symptoms of IBD, such as diarrhea and vomiting.''
However, if you like a beer or two i dont think it will do any harm but as mentioned by some of the other guys, its about moderation and carefully choosing what you drink just the same as what you eat. Not a pretty picture when i drink cider but am fine with beer.


----------



## EthanPSU

Take it from me, alcohal will affect you crohns if you drink a ton. I use to drink a case (36) pack of beer every weekend with mix drinks on top of it at college and I hurt a ton the next day. I always caved to peer pressure, but hey, they were the funniest weekends of my life so far and I got my crohns back under control now that I don't drink as much. Def should have some fun from time to time but don't complain the next day ha


----------



## David

One of the big problems with alcohol is it leads to reduced uptake and impaired utilisation of nutrients.  That's the last thing anyone with a disease that is characterized by malabsorption and subsequent malnutrition needs.


----------



## TheyCallMeRC

I am 6 years sober (golf clap LOL) but I did my fair share of drinking while having active crohns. Beer was the worst as I would just stay full of gas and liqour didn't have as bad an effect on me, but I was limited to when i could drink because of all the pain meds. It became worrisome when they would do blood work and constantly telling me that I was having abnormal liver results. The amount of acetaminophen I was taking was bad enough and I was adding the drinking to it. I stopped cold turkey and since have had great liver results and I also feel better. There are times when drinking that you think you feel better, but it's usually short lived.


----------



## Judith

Tharley,

There are a couple of concerns I have regarding Crohn's Disease and drinking of Beer / Ale / Lager / etc.

First, Alcohol or Liquor in general can increase the permeability (leakyness) of the Gastrointestinal Tract. This is a concern for IBD patients in general (both Crohn's and Ulcerative Colitis). Some Crohn's and UC patients may be more sensitive to this GI permeability issue - especially in patients that carry gene mutations that decrease the "bonding strength" between cells within the GI tissues (i.e. DLG5, XBP1, PTGER4, etc.).

Secondly, a large percentage of Crohn's patients have an exaggerated immune response to a component in Yeast cell walls, called Zymosan. This exaggerated immune response can trigger the vicious cycle of inflammation common to Flares in Crohn's Disease. I would be particularly concerned that Beer / Lager / Ale / etc., especially those with a cloudy appearance (my personal taste preference) due to less of the Zymosan and other Yeast cellular components being filtered from the final product following fermentation.

This intestinal inflammatory response to Yeast cell components will increase permeability of the GI tract and increase the immune response and damage to GI tract cells (vicious cycle seen in Crohn's Flares).

Do you believe there is a correlation between your flares and alcohol in general? Or, do you think your trigger could be specific to beer? Do you see a correlation with less filtered brews vs. those that are more filtered?

I am curious whether you see less pronounced effects if you have a Shandy due to less yeast and alcohol than in a straight pint. Do you see a correlation if you have mixed drinks (distilled alcohol) vs. beer?

Very interesting topic. Thank you for broaching the subject.  Good luck.


----------



## tiloah

I can't drink because it gives me migraines, but I feel like alcohol is one of those things reserved for "healthy people" and "special occasions" anyway. In my experience most people find alcohol at the very least to be an irritant to their guts. It's not worth the risk for me, but it might be for you.

If you think drinking is specifically to blame for your pains, I would definitely attempt a trial elimination. But if you really like drinking and want to do it regularly, you might ask your physician what they think.


----------



## Sarah Leanne

Heyy, I'm currently 19 years old, and had crohns for 6/7years now, had countless tests and numerous flares, two surgeries, one stoma, more medication than a pharmacy, and JUST starting humira, and binge drinking alcohol is fine with me  , other than feeling like I've been on bowel prep the morning after, but everyone should expect at least a little bit of a hangover Haha .. and I'd rather that than throwing up and completely feeling like death warmed up 

Sarah


----------



## AckMac

Sarah Leanne said:


> Heyy, I'm currently 19 years old, and had crohns for 6/7years now, had countless tests and numerous flares, two surgeries, one stoma, more medication than a pharmacy, and JUST starting humira, and binge drinking alcohol is fine with me  , other than feeling like I've been on bowel prep the morning after, but everyone should expect at least a little bit of a hangover Haha .. and I'd rather that than throwing up and completely feeling like death warmed up


So your Crohn's Disease is highly uncontrolled and led to a stoma and you feel comfortable stating that binge drinking doesn't cause any problems?

If someone in remission for 5 years stated that binge drinking didn't cause problems I might go for that.  But for all you know you're throwing gasoline on the fire and saying the gas isn't flammable.


----------



## Scaryman

Regarding alcohol and crohns is kind of touchy I think. People are on different medications that may or may not restrict alcohol. But my main thing with beer and every crohns patient is carbonation. Bubbles by nature may not be the best for us. But as we all know different strokes for different folks. We all react different. I just know my body well enough that I cannot tolerate carbonated drinks, so I stay away from anything with bubbles, including club soda.


----------



## Sarah Leanne

Yes because I don't binge drink often at all, like probably once every couple of months or so, and I get no pain due to drinking, the only side effect I get from drinking is the occasional feeling like I've been on klean-prep but that would only last 'til noon tops, so I can say with full confidence that alcohol doesn't really affect my crohns  
If there's ever a statement I will live by, it will be that I try not to let my crohns affect my everyday life, so even if there was a possibility that alcohol affected it, I don't do it enough for it to properly matter, and I'll still make all the mistakes and do the same things any other teen would do  
Life will throw you lots of ups and downs, you just have to make the best of what you're dealt


----------



## Tenacity

It's hard for me to believe that anyone with crohns would drink on a weekly basis! Let alone at all. I mean just think about it... Would you pour 100% alcohol on an ulcer or open wound? No right...well I dunno about you but my colonoscopies most of the times looked very red and already raw...

Peer pressure is hard... But you really need to grow up quick ( not being condescending by any means. I too learned the hard way) because alcohol is bad no matter how you look at it. Naturally alcohol is a diuretic. It will dehydrate the heck out of you... That is why people drink water afterward to avoid hangovers. Crohnies are already at a risk for dehydration because of all the fluids we naturally lose

Our livers are also under much more stress already because we have less fluid to flush them out, and much more liver toxicity from all the pills we take that others don't. Alcohol as you know is not liver friendly 
Combining alcohol, pills, and crohns is taxing on your liver over time believe me.


----------



## EthanPSU

tenacity said:


> it's hard for me to believe that anyone with crohns would drink on a weekly basis! Let alone at all. I mean just think about it... Would you pour 100% alcohol on an ulcer or open wound? No right...well i dunno about you but my colonoscopies most of the times looked very red and already raw...
> 
> Peer pressure is hard... But you really need to grow up quick ( not being condescending by any means. I too learned the hard way) because alcohol is bad no matter how you look at it. Naturally alcohol is a diuretic. It will dehydrate the heck out of you... That is why people drink water afterward to avoid hangovers. Crohnies are already at a risk for dehydration because of all the fluids we naturally lose
> 
> our livers are also under much more stress already because we have less fluid to flush them out, and much more liver toxicity from all the pills we take that others don't. Alcohol as you know is not liver friendly
> combining alcohol, pills, and crohns is taxing on your liver over time believe me.


yolo


----------



## AlliRuns

Alcohol gives me really bad D which irritates my multiple fistulas and skin tags, so I just don't drink any more, it's not worth it. I don't have any other affected part of my digestive tract, but I can't imagine Alcohol would be good if you inflammation elsewhere either.


----------



## kiny

I used to drink quite a bit as a teenager but I haven't touched a beer in over a year. I never drank anything stronger than beer.

I don't need research to know it's probably horrible, try throwing some alcohol on a wound and tell me how it feels.


----------



## Tenacity

EthanPSU said:


> yolo


So l had to look it up... "yolo". As in you only live once...

That is a pretty poor attitude especially when our disease eats our intestines. But you only realize that when you are older.  But as a youngster it can turn your life upside down. Be careful Ethan, that's all I'm saying. You only live once is probably not the best quote for a crohnie to live by...we have to become very disciplined unfortunately


----------



## kiny

(mind you, this might be bigger garbage than actual alcohol, but at least it has no alcohol

I never tried it and I'm not planning to, but it apparently tastes similar, or so they say)


----------



## EthanPSU

Tenacity said:


> So l had to look it up... "yolo". As in you only live once...
> 
> That is a pretty poor attitude especially when our disease eats our intestines. But you only realize that when you are older. Bags help a lot. But as a youngster it can turn your life upside down. Be careful Ethan, that's all I'm saying. You only live once is probably not the best quote for a crohnie to live by...we have to become very disciplined unfortunately


What's living if you don't live to have fun. I'd rather live to 30 having the best life ever then to live to 80 having a very lame and dismal life letting this disease control me.


----------



## EthanPSU

kiny said:


> (mind you, this might be bigger garbage than actual alcohol, but at least it has no alcohol
> 
> I never tried it and I'm not planning to, but it apparently tastes similar, or so they say)


Many people don't really drink beer for the taste. And from experience alcohal-free beer all taste horrible


----------



## PattyLynn

EthanPSU said:


> What's living if you don't live to have fun. I'd rather live to 30 having the best life ever then to live to 80 having a very lame and dismal life letting this disease control me.


So the only way you can have fun is with alcohol? Really? The amount of alcohol you consume and how often you consume it is how you measure whether your life is worth living?! You are still young but hopefully (if you are not dead by the time you are 30 - your words not mine) you will realize that life is full of fun and excitement and happiness even with Crohn's and without alcohol! Just because some of us choose not to drink that certainly doesn't mean we are living a "lame and dismal life". Shame on you, Ethan!


----------



## kiny

EthanPSU said:


> Many people don't really drink beer for the taste.


my dad drank it to forget everything, he came home in the middle of the night, drunk of course, we could hear him open the door and a few minutes later the arguing and shouting and crying of my mom started. he did not care anymore who we were, he didn't know when our birthdays were and often couldn't even remember our names

honestly, alcohol sucks, only reason I'm not totally against the companies is because Inbev has donated quite a few times to crohn's disease, which I'm thankful for


----------



## Tenacity

kiny said:


> (mind you, this might be bigger garbage than actual alcohol, but at least it has no alcohol
> 
> I never tried it and I'm not planning to, but it apparently tastes similar, or so they say)


Good find.. I bet it looks the same once poured in a glass. Maybe it could be a good alternative for when your friends are drinking alcohol...?


----------



## kiny

Yes it looks exactly like beer when it's in a glass, yellow with a neck on top, it would lower peer-pressure for some people I think.


----------



## Tenacity

EthanPSU said:


> What's living if you don't live to have fun. I'd rather live to 30 having the best life ever then to live to 80 having a very lame and dismal life letting this disease control me.


Man I'm telling you Ethan, I was just like you. I had that same attitude... I am glad I changed. Cause I still enjoy life, i am happy, and more so than ever grateful now that I have some heathly years hopefully to look forward to. Not gonna expect you to stop...but you should at least think twice before you drink it up with friends who will never pay the price you will for some drunken nights. I promise you will realize later on the trade off is really not worth it.


----------



## Tenacity

Haha I Am starting to remember the things I would go through to avoid alcohol when I was younger. I would actually have one drink if everyone just had to do a shot. Normally I would drink half. Then the rest of the night I would ask the bartender for sprite. I would lie to friends if they asked and say it was a vodka/sprite or tonic and vodka I was sipping on. Hey at least this worked for me lol. Then you get older, and you don't mind saying you don't drink...you get even older and it's irrelevant. Better things to look forward to as you get older...


----------



## EthanPSU

PattyLynn said:


> So the only way you can have fun is with alcohol? Really? The amount of alcohol you consume and how often you consume it is how you measure whether your life is worth living?! You are still young but hopefully (if you are not dead by the time you are 30 - your words not mine) you will realize that life is full of fun and excitement and happiness even with Crohn's and without alcohol! Just because some of us choose not to drink that certainly doesn't mean we are living a "lame and dismal life". Shame on you, Ethan!


I didn't say alcohol. I was commenting on the "yolo" comment. I'm pretty confident that I am mature enough to know what I want. I am in no means close to an alcoholic, I haven't had a drink in about 3 months. But I'm going camping next weekend with some friends and you can for sure count that I'll be faded.

I do not measure my life on how much alcohol I consume. I measure my life on how much I can make people happy and how much I can make myself happy. I get invited to every event, every party, every gathering because I am usually the life of the event. And if alcohol is present, you best believe that I will be waste deep in that having a good time. If not, it's the same, ill do whatever to have fun. Especially since I'm young and will have to grow up soon, but hey I will prob be the same when I'm older. 

I am in no way saying everybody or anybody should be like this. If you are happy living an alcohol free life them by all means I am happy for you and will not judge you, same if you are a alcoholic and drug addict, I wont judge. So for you to say "Shame on me" for how I want to live is highly disrespectful. Just because I am younger does not mean I don't know what is good or bad for me. I know alcohol hurts my crohns but I do not let my crohn's hold me back from doing what I love. 

I appreciate the insight or how I should be living. :thumright:


----------



## Tenacity

Well at least we can say we tried to warn you. Sounds like you know what you're doing to your body and you are fine with it......and I can be fine with that. As long as you are aware.

Have a good evening.


----------



## PattyLynn

EthanPSU said:


> I get invited to every event, every party, every gathering because I am usually the life of the event.


Oh, I am so sorry!! I didn't realize I was speaking to the BMOC!! I am truly humbled :worthy: You obviously aren't lacking self-confidence. Good for you. Thank you for clearing up any misconception I had about you.:beerchug:


----------



## bella2

I definitely think that there is a correlation with flares and drinking. I don't drink and I have been med-free for about 10 months now. I think what it comes down to is what you value more in life: temporary fun and a miserable gut or a lifetime of health and maybe not being the life of the party? lol.


----------



## Jennifer

Tenacity said:


> So l had to look it up... "yolo". As in you only live once...
> 
> That is a pretty poor attitude especially when our disease eats our intestines. But you only realize that when you are older. Bags help a lot. But as a youngster it can turn your life upside down. Be careful Ethan, that's all I'm saying. You only live once is probably not the best quote for a crohnie to live by...we have to become very disciplined unfortunately


I don't think its a poor attitude at all. It applies to everything, not just alcohol. 

I drank all the time starting when I was 16. I was on medication and on the fast track to surgery (not because of the booze, cause I was diagnosed when I was 9 with flares off and on until I had nothing but scar tissue) and still drank. All I cared about was the hangovers. Other than that alcohol never made a difference with my Crohn's even after surgery. Been in remission for 13 years now and most of my drinking was when I was 24 and heading to grad school. Two years of non stop drinking. Eventually I started having 2 day hangovers and that's one of the reasons why I slowed down. I believe age caught up with me. 

I rarely drink now that I'm 30. No drinking buddies anymore (I graduated and moved). I don't mind not drinking cause it does get expensive and I like to smoke when I do (well that's another thread ). When I do drink now though, I don't drink as much as I used to cause I can't. I'm taking too much 6MP now. When I have one beer its like I had three. So I can really only handle a 6 pack now. 

I wouldn't be too harsh on people who decide to drink. If anything we can just encourage them to be safe about it like don't drink and drive, don't sleep with random strangers without protection and to not ignore scientific data on how purer forms of alcohol are best if you're going to drink and you have Crohn's (less garbage for your body to filter). Wine is good too but when you have to much, oh man, throwing up wine sucks so much. It gets all stringy and sticks to the toilet making you throw up more. Well that last bit wasn't entirely scientific but I guess that gives you an idea on how much I used to drink. Binging.

The point is that everyone is different. If it doesn't bother them then leave them be. Just because we're older and have gone through the "party phase" or whatever doesn't mean we have a right to judge others who are doing exactly what we used to do. 

One of the main things I've learned from having this disease at a young age and growing up with it is the HUGE desire to be "normal." Doing "normal" activities with "normal" people helped my sanity really and sometimes that's the most important thing. There's no way I'd take that feeling away from anybody.


----------



## Sarah Leanne

To say this is plastered everywhere as a "support group" and share your story, the majority of what I've seen is kiny and tenacity attack the younger ones with angry lectures..



kiny said:


> I used to drink quite a bit as a teenager but I haven't touched a beer in over a year. I never drank anything stronger than beer.
> 
> I don't need research to know it's probably horrible, try throwing some alcohol on a wound and tell me how it feels.


So even kiny used to be just as bad as a teen, we're young and we learn better from our own mistakes better, rather than anyone else's mistakes, and you've all clearly made your own by what you're saying and have learnt from it, so is it not fair to just let us make our own ?  
Wearing tight clothes and lifting too many heavy things affects me more than alcohol !!
'YOLO' is a great saying to live by and Ethan is also thinking in the right frame of mind about a life with fun too, I don't care how long I live til to be fair.. so long as I had fun and lots of good/happy memories along the way, crohns will affect you more if you stop doing things you used to enjoy just because there's a risk, there's a risk for everything possible with everything anyone does now a day's.. if we live completely by everyone rules then we'll still always be upsetting someone, not enough exercise, too much exercise etc ..If we're happy with what we're doing and the way we're doing it, then leave us be  .. we'll learn eventually


----------



## Tenacity

Crabby said:


> I don't think its a poor attitude at all. It applies to everything, not just alcohol.
> 
> I drank all the time starting when I was 16. I was on medication and on the fast track to surgery (not because of the booze, cause I was diagnosed when I was 9 with flares off and on until I had nothing but scar tissue) and still drank. All I cared about was the hangovers. Other than that alcohol never made a difference with my Crohn's even after surgery. Been in remission for 13 years now and most of my drinking was when I was 24 and heading to grad school. Two years of non stop drinking. Eventually I started having 2 day hangovers and that's one of the reasons why I slowed down. I believe age caught up with me.
> 
> I rarely drink now that I'm 30. No drinking buddies anymore (I graduated and moved). I don't mind not drinking cause it does get expensive and I like to smoke when I do (well that's another thread ). When I do drink now though, I don't drink as much as I used to cause I can't. I'm taking too much 6MP now. When I have one beer its like I had three. So I can really only handle a 6 pack now.
> 
> I wouldn't be too harsh on people who decide to drink. If anything we can just encourage them to be safe about it like don't drink and drive, don't sleep with random strangers without protection and to not ignore scientific data on how purer forms of alcohol are best if you're going to drink and you have Crohn's (less garbage for your body to filter). Wine is good too but when you have to much, oh man, throwing up wine sucks so much. It gets all stringy and sticks to the toilet making you throw up more. Well that last bit wasn't entirely scientific but I guess that gives you an idea on how much I used to drink. Binging.
> 
> The point is that everyone is different. If it doesn't bother them then leave them be. Just because we're older and have gone through the "party phase" or whatever doesn't mean we have a right to judge others who are doing exactly what we used to do.
> 
> One of the main things I've learned from having this disease at a young age and growing up with it is the HUGE desire to be "normal." Doing "normal" activities with "normal" people helped my sanity really and sometimes that's the most important thing. There's no way I'd take that feeling away from anybody.




Crabby,

I've spent enough time on this subject and feel that I have said all that I have to say.  I will say it again - I would not advise anyone with ibd to drink alcohol.  

As a forum moderator though, I think you should not encourage in any way, something that could potentially start a flare up in someone and cause them irreparable harm.

I do not judge others - and feel we all have a right to live our lives the way we choose.  But, that does not mean to say, when asked, that I will not give my best advice.


----------



## EthanPSU

PattyLynn said:


> Oh, I am so sorry!! I didn't realize I was speaking to the BMOC!! I am truly humbled :worthy: You obviously aren't lacking self-confidence. Good for you. Thank you for clearing up any misconception I had about you.:beerchug:


BMOC was my nickname! Haha YOLO!


----------



## David

Tenacity said:


> Crabby,
> 
> I've spent enough time on this subject and feel that I have said all that I have to say.  I will say it again - I would not advise anyone with ibd to drink alcohol.
> 
> As a forum moderator though, I think you should not encourage in any way, something that could potentially start a flare up in someone and cause them irreparable harm.
> 
> I do not judge others - and feel we all have a right to live our lives the way we choose.  But, that does not mean to say, when asked, that I will not give my best advice.


Crabby is sharing her opinion.  We're all sharing our opinion.  While it makes sense to me that alcohol is detrimental, unless someone can source a study or two sharing data that shows, with statistical significance, that alcohol causes problems with IBD, then we're basing everything we state off of anecdotal evidence and theory.  And even then, we have to weigh what kind of life we want versus what the data says just as we have to with everything from medications to surgery and everything else with IBD.  So please don't state that she should have a certain opinion just because she's a moderator as that's not fair to her.  Like you, she's giving her best advice based upon what she knows.  Believe me, I've gone back and forth with Crabby on some subjects and debate is great but know she comes from a place of sincerity, albeit stubborness   I just don't feel she should have her title thrown at her as part of the debate.  Good Forum Monitors are hard to find (the pay is crap and the boss is pretty much useless) and she does an amazing job overall so I'm protective of her.  Thanks!  

I love everyone's concern and passion on this subject.  Sometimes passion overrides empathy and understanding and we have to look a little deeper to see the supportiveness.  But I can definitely see it


----------



## RFarmer

Alcohol is a terrible thing. It kills many people, abuses many others.

Goodbye forever, everyone! :soledance:


----------



## Z_Ghost

Found out I had Chron's in 2004, but had it a lot longer then that.
In 2006 I went to Yellowstone for the first time and let me tell you I drank way to much and ate to much.
I really paid for it a month later.
Would I do it again if I had a chance to go back in time knowing what I know now.
Yes I would, I had the time of my life and it was so worth it.
O, so you know I was 48 at that time.
Some of us just want to push the limit sometimes and we know we will pay for it later.
Kind of dumb I know, but sometimes you just have to push things to tell yourself life is worth living.

Last drink I had was Jan 1 of this year. :ysmile:


----------



## fowlbowski

I think everyone is different with what triggers them towards a flare. I am 28 now and have not been doing well the past 2 years and have stayed away from booze, but prior to that when I was in college and feeling good, I drank whenever I wanted and was fine. Obviously alcohol is not doing anyone any good, but I feel like if you are inflammation free the effects might not be bad at all. I would just pay attention to your body and how your gut feels before slamming the brewskis. 

When I would go out boozing all night, I hardly ever had cronh's issues the next day and now I haven't drank in like 2 years and I deal with flares all the time. I believe too much drinking could move you in the direction of a flare up, and drinking while already in a flare can make for a rough couple days. With that being said, someone with crohn's does not have to avoid alcohol if they are doing well. Just my opinion.


----------



## 723crossroads

tharley said:


> Hi, I'm 24 and live near Manchester in England. I have had Crohn's for about 7 years now, and been through 2 lots of surgery. I had felt great for 3 years and recently began to feel ill again! Certain foods and drinks don't seem to directly effect my health, but something is obviously making me ill.
> 
> I love going out and getting on the beers with my mates, but believe that drinking is the cause of the pains and flare ups.
> 
> Do any of you guys drink or limit your alcohol intake?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


I had to quit all alcohol, think about pouring pure alcohol on your irratated intestine. That would make it much worse. Also the yeast in the beer too is very bad. It's the opposite of what your body needs. I say, just stop drinking and see what happens. Helped me alot. I very occasionally have a small glass of wine.


----------



## IAmTheWalrus

Countless doctors have told me it's no problem to drink. Everyone's Crohn's is different, if you can tolerate it then booze away peoples. 

Don't like scaremongering, especially on forums like this.


----------



## kiny

IAmTheWalrus said:


> Countless doctors have told me it's no problem to drink. Everyone's Crohn's is different, if you can tolerate it then booze away peoples.
> 
> Don't like scaremongering, especially on forums like this.


Doctors telling you drinking isn't a problem aren't doctors, excessive alcohol results in liver failure.

And if you're already on medication for crohn, that is already taxing the liver, asking it to deal with alcohol is not a good idea.

(your sig says you take imuran, one of the possible side effects of imuran is liver toxicity, and you are throwing alcohol on top of it, asking your liver to manage both)

Is crohn not misery enough for some people or something. I don't get why you would take chances on something like that. Alcohol doesn't even help crohn, it can only worsen crohn, at least marijuana has been shown to have some benefit, with alcohol you are basically telling your body you don't care about it's health.

I didn't know what alcohol did to my body until I got crohn, and started reading, I can't imagine dealing with crohn and liver issues at the same time, that must truly be hell, so I tried to stop and haven't touched alcohol in a year.


----------



## EthanPSU

kiny said:


> Doctors telling you drinking isn't a problem aren't doctors, excessive alcohol results in liver failure.
> 
> And if you're already on medication for crohn, that is already taxing the liver, asking it to deal with alcohol is not a good idea.
> 
> (your sig says you take imuran, one of the possible side effects of imuran is liver toxicity, and you are throwing alcohol on top of it, asking your liver to manage both)
> 
> Is crohn not misery enough for some people or something. I don't get why you would take chances on something like that. Alcohol doesn't even help crohn, it can only worsen crohn, at least marijuana has been shown to have some benefit, with alcohol you are basically telling your body you don't care about it's health.
> 
> I didn't know what alcohol did to my body until I got crohn, and started reading, I can't imagine dealing with crohn and liver issues at the same time, that must truly be hell, so I tried to stop and haven't touched alcohol in a year.


My liver and "crohn's disease" are A ok!


----------



## Sarah Leanne

kiny said:


> Doctors telling you drinking isn't a problem aren't doctors, excessive alcohol results in liver failure.
> 
> And if you're already on medication for crohn, that is already taxing the liver, asking it to deal with alcohol is not a good idea.
> 
> (your sig says you take imuran, one of the possible side effects of imuran is liver toxicity, and you are throwing alcohol on top of it, asking your liver to manage both)
> 
> Is crohn not misery enough for some people or something. I don't get why you would take chances on something like that. Alcohol doesn't even help crohn, it can only worsen crohn, at least marijuana has been shown to have some benefit, with alcohol you are basically telling your body you don't care about it's health.
> 
> I didn't know what alcohol did to my body until I got crohn, and started reading, I can't imagine dealing with crohn and liver issues at the same time, that must truly be hell, so I tried to stop and haven't touched alcohol in a year.


JESUS ! What is your problem with attacking everyone who has a different opinion from yours kiny ?

Everyone reacts different to certain things, not everyone's crohns is the same.. some people are restricted with their diets than others, and some crohnees can tolerate certain things better, alcohol included.
It keeps getting mentioned about pouring alcohol on open wounds, but not everyone has burst ulcers, bad what do you think they give you for mouth ulcers.. candy canes ?! No they give you a special mouth wash which also contains alcohol.

And how much of a hypocrite are you .. YOU USED TO DRINK !! you say you haven't drank in a year but you're obviously older than one year old, so you've had your drinking and living recklessly period, but yet you basically preach everyone who's doing their turn of drinking and living recklessly, you've done your mistakes and learnt from them, so let everyone else make theirs 

If alcohol affects them then they'll soon learn and know better in future, but there's a possibility that it doesn't affect everyone's crohns, my livers are perfectly healthy I've been told numerous times by doctors and not for a crohnee, but for my age, so my livers are great, despite acting the same as any other teen would do when it comes to drinking and partying, if you start letting your crohns control you life then you're already given up the fight.

People are entitled to live their own lives how they choose to without being judged, giving advice is different to preaching and lecturing, at the moment you're more leaning towards the latter rather than giving advice :/


----------



## David

Sarah Leanne said:


> JESUS ! What is your problem with attacking everyone who has a different opinion from yours kiny ?


While Kiny has strong views (nothing wrong with that) I see nothing in his post that suggest he is attacking anyone. 

I think this thread has run its course and it's getting personal.  Thank you all for sharing your opinions and anecdotes!  

Thread closed.


----------

